# Thoughts on bike saddles for Clydes... mine just broke



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey, I just broke a rail on my Ergon SMC4 Comp seat, I don't really have much to complain about after a year of use and being 30lbs over the recommended 220 lbs max. I am pretty sure that Ergon would deny the warranty as both rails were bent a bit for some time. I have still have my stock Ibis seat for now, although it creeks quite a bit. Since the Ergon seats seem to be out of range for my 250 lbs. Any recommendations on what your using or what is a good seat for a clyde sized rider? - Cheers


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm a 6'4" 270# Clyde.

I use a C19 Carved Brooks on my rigid frame XC bike (Salsa Fargo) on Kenetic XL Suspension post. I feel the suspension post helps lower the max impulse stresses on the seat rails. Kinetic Post is very well engineered. 

You got a rigid, front suspension or full suspension bike?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

toadmeister said:


> I'm a 6'4" 270# Clyde.
> 
> I use a C19 Carved Brooks on my rigid frame XC bike (Salsa Fargo) on Kenetic XL Suspension post. I feel the suspension post helps lower the max impulse stresses on the seat rails. Kinetic Post is very well engineered.
> 
> ...


m

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out. I'm on a full-suspension bike (Ripmo) and thankful that I did not end up needing stitches or something, could of very easily ended up in a bad situation.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

NorCalTaz said:


> m
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out. I'm on a full-suspension bike (Ripmo) and thankful that I did not end up needing stitches or something, could of very easily ended up in a bad situation.


Yeah a seat break could end badly&#8230;

Check out the specs on seat rails. Some brands may have inferior steel alloys. Stainless Steel will not be as strong as Carbon steels. Forget Aluminum tails.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

toadmeister said:


> I'm a 6'4" 270# Clyde.
> 
> I use a C19 Carved Brooks on my rigid frame XC bike (Salsa Fargo) on Kenetic XL Suspension post. I feel the suspension post helps lower the max impulse stresses on the seat rails. Kinetic Post is very well engineered.
> 
> ...


How comfy is that seat with no padding?


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

I’m a huge fan of the WTB Silverado model. I think have 3 or 4 of them (one on each of my bikes and a spare) and it is pretty much the only saddle I like to ride. Haven’t had any issues with them in the last 10 years. I think most are titanium rails except the spare.

If the long and narrow profile isn’t your thing, check out the other WTB models.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Brules said:


> How comfy is that seat with no padding?


No padding, no problem. I got plenty of meat on my backside.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm bigger than you and have great luck with Specialized Body Geometry saddles. They have the right combination of multiple widths (the 155mm fits my hips) and chromoly rails (which are tough). I have them on almost all my bikes.

The only non-Specialized saddle I have is a WTB Rocket on my trail bike. They're similar - available in multiple widths and cromoly rails.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

I've used WTB for nearly 30 yrs. 6'-7" (215-270lbs). Most comfortable I've found and never had a failure or problem. I'd say had around 8 +/- over that time frame. Even the sleek light ones held up well.


----------



## rumstove (Sep 25, 2021)

Timely thread. I was just looking at saddles recently for my hard tail bike. I have an old Specialized Rival 143 on it. While it's ok I'm now learning more about sit bone width and realizing a different saddle (as in wider) would probably be better for me. 

I'll mention the Brooks C series saddles again. I have a C17 Carved on one of my street bikes. It's heavy due to the rails and looking at it you wouldn't think much of it at all but it really is a great saddle. The rubber bends with you...I wouldn't say springy, but it's not like sitting on a rigid hard piece of plastic either. Very comfy if you take the time to fine-tune the adjustments, which Brooks saddles always need.

In my own recent searches I'm close to pulling the trigger on the WTB Rocket (also mentioned above). A used bike I bought off CL had a worn WTB saddle (not sure which one) which was comfy even though it was worn out. The Rocket comes in wide width, has thick padding, and choice of rails (price points). Right now for me it's between the Rocket and another C17 Carved.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been running SQ Lab saddles on all of my bikes for a while now. Think they're the 610 model, which is technically a touring saddle, but I don't mind. And I'm heavier than you. 

Something that took me too long to figure out, was the right saddle width. Was a huge WTB saddle guy. I'd even demoed a few wide saddles from local shop. But couple years ago I tried a 16cm SQ Lab saddle. What a difference. Finally found something my ass fit on properly. No more irritated hamstring tendon.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I’m going to do a SIT bone fitting. Local shop has the gear and I fractured my pelvis about 10+ years ago so I need best fit possible.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Brules said:


> I'm going to do a SIT bone fitting. Local shop has the gear and I fractured my pelvis about 10+ years ago so I need best fit possible.


Good call. I tried doing the at-home sit bone measurement, but obviously wasn't very exact.

TBH, I never thought much about saddle width, but if you're spending 2-3 hours riding 2-3x week, the wrong size will take its toll.

I'm still dealing with the damage I did do to my hamstring tendon from too many years on the wrong size saddle b/c it was already in bad shape from pulling my hammy a couple of times in high school.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Throwing my 2 cents in. Been a WTB guy since the SST98 days (still have that on the SS!) Other MTBs - various other WTB models. Silverado on the Roadie. Main MTB has been a Chromag saddle for the past year and change. Surprisingly happy with that saddle. It came with the build kit so I gave it a shot with the idea being to swap when I got a chance.... still on it with no complaints.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I’ve broken so many from different manufacturers. Unfortunately I load the seat with my big load. I always have a back up. I go through 3 seats on my FS a year. I’ve broken saddles from every manufacturer mentioned in this thread except Brooks which I never tried. That said, they’re all good. To the OP, I’d say you got your money’s worth. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

WTB Pure, must get chromo rails version. Also run seatpost as far forward as I can to limit leverage on seat rails.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Specialized BG "Power" saddle in a 155mm with chromoly rails. Do not spend the extra $$$ on any saddle with CF rails. The weight savings is not worth the sacrifice in strength and durability. 

The Power saddle has shorter rails than most saddles. Shorter rails are less likely to fail as your body weight isn't cantilevering and pressuring the rails' connection points.

*edited to add: the 155mm is specific to my wide arse. The Power saddle is available in a variety of widths.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Which power saddle exactly ? Went to their site and I can’t find a specific BG Power? There’s a crap ton of seat options lol.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Brules said:


> Which power saddle exactly ? Went to their site and I can’t find a specific BG Power? There’s a crap ton of seat options lol.


I have this model on my mtb and on my gravel bike. 









Power Expert | Specialized.com


The Power Expert saddle features a stiff, carbon-reinforced shell with durable titanium rails to keep the weight down. Its Body Geometry design, meanwhile, caters to both men and women and helps to deliver superior performance in all seating positions—especially aggressive ones. Proven through...




www.specialized.com


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

I've been through a few in the past couple of years.

Fabric Scoop Radius - too narrow and rounded - felt like sitting on a metal pole.

Ergon SM Enduro Comp M/L and SM Sport M/L - shape is good but the padding isn't firm enough. Above a certain weight any pressure distribution benefits of the "orthopedic foam" are lost. You end up sinking into it and the tissue around the sit bones gets rocked around leading to swelling and soreness. Weight limit wasn't an issue in terms of durability for my 110kg. The chromo rails are still perfectly straight and there was no creaking or undue wear. Rode both for at least 6 months each.

Specialized Power Comp with MIMIC 168mm - this might be the one. Much shorter than the SM Enduro (which is short) but it works. Padding is thin, which puts your sit bones right on the shell with all the pressure directly on them. When you first sit down it feels horrible, but it passes after a few minutes. Still get some pain after 2 hours or so, but it's manageable. Most important thing is no tissue irritation or swelling, so the sit bones will toughen up over time and get used to it. It's definitely not for someone who likes to move around a lot. You need to find a comfortable position and stay put. The MIMIC stuff is ok. It's very soft memory foam so it doesn't create pressure, but you might need to tilt the nose down slightly to avoid the "fondling effect".

I'm interested to try an SQLab but all of the trail-specific ones have a 100kg limit. There's the 602 Ergolux Active 2.0 (medium to long distance) and the 602 M-D Active (short to medium distance) which max out at 130kg and 150kg respectively. I'm not sure what kind of weight range the padding is designed for though.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Has anyone done the SIT bone measurement thing?


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Brules said:


> Has anyone done the SIT bone measurement thing?


Yes. Its a game changer. In fact, I'd recommend a professional fit for your entire bike.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I didn't see it mentioned here but my butt likes the 'Bontrager Commuter Comp' bike saddle. I use the 165mm wide version. They have a 185mm wide version. I had a similar one on my old Gary Fischer HT for years, but they discontinued it. The Commuter Comp replaced it. The narrower WTB Volt race saddle that came on my Santa Cruz was super light, but not comfortable on longer rides. 
Too small for my large body. Bontrager Commuter Comp Bike Saddle | REI Co-op


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I use to ride WTB Pure but found the new versions to be poorly made and the material sucked!
Not sure what happen with them.........a lot of reviewers were not kind and I had one in my hands was not happy either!
Ergon are quite nice but they got that weight limit..........
I tried the Spank Oozy 280 and they are working for me. So far!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

I ride Specialized Power Arc Experts...I rode the 143 without issue for 4 years, one on my Rallon for 3 years an thousands of miles. Extremely comfortable but a few mm to narrow. I bought 3 155's and have now broke 2 of 3 in 6 months. The wider wings have more flex and both bases cracked in the exact same spot along the top right side along the path where the saddle arcs. Cracked during unexpected compression through rocks where my big ass slammed into my dropped seat. Still my favorite sad;e of all time. I'm going back to 143's and even with the breaks it's still my favorite. Power Arc Expert is the only saddle I could ever ride for 3-4 hours pain free.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

So for anyone interested in saddle fitting. Google “Retul fitting” in your area to see if you have a shop that does it. My local hard core road bike shop does it and has the equipment and staff to do it. I’m going in Friday for a SIT bone measurement, saddle fitting mounting and adjusting of cockpit all in one. I fractured my pelvis many years ago so proper fit is a huge deal for me as it still gives me issues to this day. I’ll report back how it goes and if it’s worth it.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

BigJZ74 said:


> I ride Specialized Power Arc Experts...I rode the 143 without issue for 4 years, one on my Rallon for 3 years an thousands of miles. Extremely comfortable but a few mm to narrow. I bought 3 155's and have now broke 2 of 3 in 6 months. The wider wings have more flex and both bases cracked in the exact same spot along the top right side along the path where the saddle arcs. Cracked during unexpected compression through rocks where my big ass slammed into my dropped seat. Still my favorite sad;e of all time. I'm going back to 143's and even with the breaks it's still my favorite. Power Arc Expert is the only saddle I could ever ride for 3-4 hours pain free.


That hollow titanium tube rail with no bridging support in the middle is bound to fail. I'm sure it's great for road bikes, but not Clydes on mtb's. Add a little more width (leverage) and it will brake even easier. Their MIMIC line has a solid bridge the whole length of the saddle. It might hold up better?


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Tall BMX'r said:


> That hollow titanium tube rail with no bridging support in the middle is bound to fail. I'm sure it's great for road bikes, but not Clydes on mtb's. Add a little more width (leverage) and it will brake even easier. Their MIMIC line has a solid bridge the whole length of the saddle. It might hold up better?


I 've got 6 brand new power arc 143's in my parts bin. 2 blk, 2 hyper green, 2 acid mints... should hold me over for 15000 miles miles or so LOL. I've never broke a 143. just the 155. But Who knows, I may just try the Mimic just to test it out


----------

